# My RRBBO7 bike " Cherry Bomber "



## dogdart (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## CeeBee (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome piece of art!  I missed this in the mix on the "other" site.  Love the details of the seat post, chainguard, etc.


----------



## dogdart (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanx , I barley got it to this point in time for the deadline , still have some details I want to finish .


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2013)

Luv da seat post and the chain guard!!!!!! Awesome!


----------

